# Weather Check For BINTON



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,

Here is a quick check for anyone that is interested....
Post code CV37 9TW

http://www.metcheck.com/V40/UK/FREE/today.asp?zipcode=CV37 9TW

It says rain Thurs through Sun

Sharon


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

I'm about 5 miles from Binton and it's a loverly day.....sun is shining.birds are singing etc.etc.... :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Badger
Let us know what the weather is like in Kettering mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

According to the BBC 5 days forcast, for the area, Saturday is sunny intervals .... ya, right! :roll:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I can see its going to be the batte of the forecasters. I have just checked every one that has been posted in the last few days and none of them agree. Don't know why I bother we're coming anyway. :smile:


Regards Frank


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Look forward to seeing you there Frank!!

Sharon


----------

